# Was bedeutet eigentlich MOTD?



## Antovius (26. August 2008)

Hi Leute!

Ich besitze jetzt seit circa 1 Woche eine eigene Gilde und es klappt soweit ganz gut.
Die Member-zahl wächst und die Leute sind nett und hilfsbereit.

Allerdings bin ich mir nicht im Klaren darüber, was MOTD lautet.
Es steht unter Gilde/Optionen, dieses Fenster kriegen nur Gildenmeister oder Leute, die Befugnis dafür haben, zu sehen.
Man kann es auswählen und den Rängen zuteilen.

Also was heißt das und wozu ist es gut??

mfg

Antovius 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (26. August 2008)

"Message Of The Day"


----------



## Antovius (27. August 2008)

okay das wars auch schon danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

